# Making a silhouette?



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a picture of a rabbit I'd like a silhouette made of. Just a basic outline. I'm not an artist, so I can't really do it by hand. Can anyone tell me the easiest way to do it on the computer? Or I can send the pic if someone has a second to do it for me. I'd like it for business cards for my rabbitry.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Reauxman said:


> I have a picture of a rabbit I'd like a silhouette made of. Just a basic outline. I'm not an artist, so I can't really do it by hand. Can anyone tell me the easiest way to do it on the computer? Or I can send the pic if someone has a second to do it for me. I'd like it for business cards for my rabbitry.


I'm sure there's already one out there in public domain that will meet your needs. Search at Google for something like:

free gif rabbit


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

I've searched up and down. None to be found that match what I want. I am picky when it comes to this as I only want the best form. My rabbits have a distinctive look and everything I find is flat and lacking the depth that my animals are known for.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Try searching on "create silhouette from photo". Seems to be several techniques that will do what you want.

Rich


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be happy to do it for you in my Photoshop CS2 program. 

PM me, I will need to know what size you want it when finished.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Reauxman said:


> I have a picture of a rabbit I'd like a silhouette made of. Just a basic outline. I'm not an artist, so I can't really do it by hand. Can anyone tell me the easiest way to do it on the computer? Or I can send the pic if someone has a second to do it for me. I'd like it for business cards for my rabbitry.


If you want to do it yourself, you can follow these instructions for making a silhouette from an image with Photoshop.

http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2004/10/06/making-silhouettes-in-photoshop/

If you don't already have Photoshop and aren't crazy about the idea of spending $700 to buy Photoshop (I can't blame you for that), then you can download GimpShop instead. GimpShop is an outtake of GIMP that has been converted to look and work almost exactly like Photoshop, but it's free. It works for Windows, Mac, and Linux. Here is the link to download the Windows version.

http://www.computerdefense.org/gimpshop/gimpshop_2.2.8_fix1_setup.exe

Here is a link to get GimpShop for other operating systems.

http://gimpshop.com/download.shtml

You can use most Photoshop instructions found at Google to do the same tasks with GimpShop. Just Google the word 'photoshop' along with what you want to do. For example, if you want to learn how to put a watermark on an image, Google for:

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=photoshop+watermark&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq="]photoshop watermark[/ame]

You'll find lots of Photoshop help at Google. GimpShop can also do advanced functions, such as layers and channeling. If you don't know what those are that's fine, but advanced Photoshop users will want to know those features are still available in GimpShop.

GimpShop is simple, free, and effective. What more could you ask for?

By the way, if you need GimpShop but are uncomfortable downloading it yourself, here's the Windows version on CD for a small fee.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Digital-Photo-Editor-NEW-CD-Save-649-mo_W0QQitemZ270315064462

Good luck!


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Reauxman i sent your silhouette to you. Hope you like it. Pulling the gray bunny off of the gray background was harder than if it was on white, but i think it turned out good. Let me know if you want any changes. I made it 300 dpi so should print well for you. That rabbit is unique for sure! beautiful.

Good luck with the business cards.


----------

